# System Freeze and Double Fault

## Hyper_Eye

I have been working on my brothers system for about a week and a half. I guided him through the install and that went great. We then built KDE with the kde set (emerge @kde) which provided KDE 4.3.2. The system performs very nicely until it freezes up. It usually happens while the system is idle (given enough time it happens every time) though it has happened a few times while I was using it. I can't switch to a shell, ssh in, or get to VT12 to see any messages when it freezes in KDE. I tried many things which I will list in a second. One major thing I did was try to eliminate KDE. I emerge fluxbox and it seemed like it might have fixed the problem because I left it idle a long time without it freezing. But after leaving it overnight it was frozen the next morning. The difference though was that I could switch to VT12 (switching back to 7 resulted in no longer being able to switch again.) While it was on VT12 I was quickly drawn to the words "double fault". Finally some information and with a trace too. Unfortunately I am not really sure how I should proceed. I have run Gentoo on this machine before. The only real difference is that when my brother got it he put a GeForce 9800GT in it.

Here are the things I have tried:

1) Flashed to latest BIOS

2) Memory Tested using memtest86 - Three passes

3) Disabled DPMS

4) Disabled APIC interrupts

5) Disabled ACPI with acpi=off kernel parameter.

6) Disabled "Tickless Kernel (Dynamic Ticks)" kernel option.

7) Disabled the gigabit ethernet and used the 10/100 port instead

8) Downgraded KDE to 4.2.4

9) Both latest stable and latest beta nvidia drivers

10) Attempted to use netconsole and netcat to get messages on another system (I didn't get it to work.)

The machine is an ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe with an Athlon 64 X2 6000+. It has 4GB of 4-4-4-12 DDR2 800MHz Corsair running dual channel with an XFX GeForce 9800 GT 512mb and a 7200RPM Wester Digital IDE drive. It has a 700W SLI-capable modular Thermaltake PSU.

Here is some output:

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.2_rc46 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.31-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================                               

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r4-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_6000+-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 28 Oct 2009 14:30:01 +0000                                                          

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                                

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1                                                                              

dev-lang/python:     2.6.3, 3.1.1-r1                                                                        

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                                               

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                                  

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.2-r1                                                                               

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2                                                                                    

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                                          

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo http://chi-10g-1-mirror.fastsoft.net/pub/linux/gentoo/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://chi-10g-1-mirror.fastsoft.net/pub/linux/gentoo/gentoo-distfiles/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/kde-testing /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X aac acl adplug alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdda cddb chardet cli consolekit cracklib crypt cube cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode esd ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdb gdbm gpm gtk gtk2 gtkhtml hal hddtemp iconv ipv6 iris isdnlog java joystick jpeg kde kde4 lame lcms libnotify lirc lm_sensors mad melt midi mmx mmxext mng modplug modules mp3 mplayer mudflap multilib musepack mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl png pppd python qt qt3support qt4 readline reflection samba sdl session sid sndfile spl sql sse sse2 sse4 ssl svg sysfs tcpd theora threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts tta type1 type1-fonts unicode vorbis wavpack webkit wma xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

cat /proc/cpuinfo

```
processor       : 0              

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD   

cpu family      : 15             

model           : 67             

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+

stepping        : 3                                             

cpu MHz         : 3013.932                                      

cache size      : 1024 KB                                       

physical id     : 0                                             

siblings        : 2                                             

core id         : 0                                             

cpu cores       : 2                                             

apicid          : 0                                             

initial apicid  : 0                                             

fpu             : yes                                           

fpu_exception   : yes                                           

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow rep_good extd_apicid pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy

bogomips        : 6027.86

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 67

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+

stepping        : 3

cpu MHz         : 3013.932

cache size      : 1024 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow rep_good extd_apicid pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy

bogomips        : 6027.46

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc
```

cat /proc/interrupts

```
           CPU0       CPU1

  0:        123          3   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:          1          1   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  4:          0          2   IO-APIC-edge

  7:          1          0   IO-APIC-edge

  8:          0         45   IO-APIC-edge      rtc0

  9:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi

 12:          0          4   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

 14:          1       9304   IO-APIC-edge      ide0

 16:          0        486   IO-APIC-fasteoi   sata_sil24, nvidia

 18:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   EMU10K1

 21:          4        396   IO-APIC-fasteoi   sata_nv, ohci_hcd:usb2

 22:          0         19   IO-APIC-fasteoi   sata_nv, ehci_hcd:usb1

 23:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   sata_nv

 26:          0        545   PCI-MSI-edge      eth0

NMI:          0          0   Non-maskable interrupts

LOC:      11236      17909   Local timer interrupts

SPU:          0          0   Spurious interrupts

CNT:          0          0   Performance counter interrupts

PND:          0          0   Performance pending work

RES:       3591       2523   Rescheduling interrupts

CAL:        115         27   Function call interrupts

TLB:        465        263   TLB shootdowns

TRM:          0          0   Thermal event interrupts

THR:          0          0   Threshold APIC interrupts

MCE:          0          0   Machine check exceptions

MCP:          2          2   Machine check polls

ERR:          1

MIS:          0
```

cat /proc/meminfo

```
MemTotal:        4059192 kB

MemFree:         3861780 kB

Buffers:           16904 kB

Cached:            97788 kB

SwapCached:            0 kB

Active:            54292 kB

Inactive:          84072 kB

Active(anon):      24072 kB

Inactive(anon):        0 kB

Active(file):      30220 kB

Inactive(file):    84072 kB

Unevictable:           0 kB

Mlocked:               0 kB

SwapTotal:       1060280 kB

SwapFree:        1060280 kB

Dirty:                12 kB

Writeback:             0 kB

AnonPages:         23772 kB

Mapped:            23712 kB

Slab:              20064 kB

SReclaimable:       9084 kB

SUnreclaim:        10980 kB

PageTables:         2804 kB

NFS_Unstable:          0 kB

Bounce:                0 kB

WritebackTmp:          0 kB

CommitLimit:     3089876 kB

Committed_AS:      52656 kB

VmallocTotal:   34359738367 kB

VmallocUsed:      127936 kB

VmallocChunk:   34359599099 kB

HugePages_Total:       0

HugePages_Free:        0

HugePages_Rsvd:        0

HugePages_Surp:        0

Hugepagesize:       2048 kB

DirectMap4k:       13184 kB

DirectMap2M:     4179968 kB
```

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version

```
NVRM version: NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  190.42  Tue Oct 20 20:25:42 PDT 2009

GCC version:  gcc version 4.4.2 (Gentoo 4.4.2 p1.0)
```

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/cards/0

```
Model:           GeForce 9800 GT

IRQ:             16

Video BIOS:      62.92.52.00.07

Card Type:       PCI-E

DMA Size:        40 bits

DMA Mask:        0xffffffffff

Bus Location:    01.00.0
```

lspci

```
00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:08.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:09.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:09.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SMBus (rev a2)

00:0a.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a1)

00:0a.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:0c.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 IDE (rev a1)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0d.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0d.2 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI bridge (rev a2)

00:10.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:11.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:16.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 9800 GT] (rev a2)

02:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)

02:08.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! Game Port (rev 0a)

02:0b.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

03:00.0 Mass storage controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3132 Serial ATA Raid II Controller (rev 01)
```

Alright. Finally here is /var/log/messages from when I was actually able to get a trace.

```
Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913848] double fault: 0000 [#1] SMP

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913852] last sysfs file: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/0000:01:00.0/i2c-adapter/i2c-2/name

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913854] CPU 1

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913855] Modules linked in: nvidia(P)

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913859] Pid: 10062, comm: gkrellm Tainted: P           2.6.31-gentoo-r4 #2 System Product Name

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913861] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8113d512>]  [<ffffffff8113d512>] ext3_test_allocatable+0x22/0x50

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913867] RSP: 0000:000000007a832588  EFLAGS: 00010246

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913869] RAX: 0000000000000000 RBX: ffff88009e9e9b60 RCX: ffff8801169d22a0

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913871] RDX: 0000000000000000 RSI: ffff88009e9e9b60 RDI: 0000000000000202

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913872] RBP: ffff880048aa3588 R08: ffff880132291040 R09: 0000000000000200

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913874] R10: 0000000000000001 R11: 0000000000000000 R12: 0000000000000000

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913875] R13: 0000000000008000 R14: ffff88009e9e9b62 R15: 0000000000008000

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913877] FS:  00007ff68d456730(0000) GS:ffff88002803e000(0000) knlGS:00000000f74156d0

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913879] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913881] CR2: 000000007a832578 CR3: 0000000048a05000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913882] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913884] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913886] Process gkrellm (pid: 10062, threadinfo ffff880048aa2000, task ffff88011c1fcd00)

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913887] Stack:

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913892] BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at 000000007a832588

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913894] IP: [<ffffffff8100e192>] show_stack_log_lvl+0xd2/0x1a0

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913897] PGD 48ab8067 PUD 0

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913899] Oops: 0000 [#2] SMP

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913901] last sysfs file: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/0000:01:00.0/i2c-adapter/i2c-2/name

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913902] CPU 1

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913903] Modules linked in: nvidia(P)

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913905] Pid: 10062, comm: gkrellm Tainted: P           2.6.31-gentoo-r4 #2 System Product Name

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913907] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8100e192>]  [<ffffffff8100e192>] show_stack_log_lvl+0xd2/0x1a0

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913910] RSP: 0000:ffff880028044e08  EFLAGS: 00010046

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913911] RAX: 000000000000000c RBX: 0000000000000000 RCX: 0000000000000000

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913913] RDX: ffff88002803dfc0 RSI: ffff880028044f58 RDI: 0000000000000000

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913914] RBP: ffff880028044e58 R08: ffffffff818103f3 R09: 0000000000000000

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913916] R10: 0000000000000005 R11: 0000000000000000 R12: ffff880028044f58

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913917] R13: ffff880048aa3588 R14: 000000007a832588 R15: ffff880028041fc0

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913919] FS:  00007ff68d456730(0000) GS:ffff88002803e000(0000) knlGS:00000000f74156d0

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913921] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913922] CR2: 000000007a832588 CR3: 0000000048a05000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913924] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913925] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913927] Process gkrellm (pid: 10062, threadinfo ffff880048aa2000, task ffff88011c1fcd00)

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913928] Stack:

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913929]  ffffffff00000008 ffff880028044e68 ffff880028044e28 000000007a832588

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913932] <0> 0000000000000000 ffff880028044f58 000000007a832588 0000000000000040

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913934] <0> 0000000000000ac0 0000000000008000 ffff880028044eb8 ffffffff8100e333

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913937] Call Trace:

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913938]  <#DF>

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913941]  [<ffffffff8100e333>] show_registers+0xd3/0x280

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913945]  [<ffffffff816610c5>] ? atomic_notifier_call_chain+0x15/0x20

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913948]  [<ffffffff8165f5ad>] __die+0xad/0xf0

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913950]  [<ffffffff8100f2f3>] die+0x43/0x90

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913952]  [<ffffffff8100c85a>] do_double_fault+0x6a/0x70

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913954]  [<ffffffff8100c2ff>] double_fault+0x1f/0x30

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913956]  [<ffffffff8113d512>] ? ext3_test_allocatable+0x22/0x50

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913958]  <<EOE>>

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913959] Code: 6d e8 4c 8b 75 f0 4c 8b 7d f8 c9 c3 0f 1f 44 00 00 49 39 d6 72 af 4d 39 fe 0f 84 a3 00 00 00 85 c9 74 08 f6 c1 03 0f 1f 00 74 6b <49> 8b 36 48 c7 c7 e3 06 81 81 31 c0 48 89 55 b8 89 4d b0 4c 89

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913976] RIP  [<ffffffff8100e192>] show_stack_log_lvl+0xd2/0x1a0

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913979]  RSP <ffff880028044e08>

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913980] CR2: 000000007a832588

Oct 31 06:00:00 frankenbox kernel: [76227.913982] ---[ end trace 1865a4e7c5beb569 ]---
```

----------

## Hu

Can you reproduce the failure with an untainted kernel?

----------

## Hyper_Eye

What do you mean? The freeze happens every time the system is left idle long enough. That double fault was the only time there was any output though. Every other time I couldn't get to VT12 and after rebooting /var/log/messages looks completely normal.

----------

## Hu

Your kernel has been tainted by loading a proprietary driver from nVidia.  In general, the upstream kernel developers are not interested in problems that occur only in tainted kernels.  Please configure your system not to load the nVidia driver, reboot, and leave the system idle to see if it fails.  If the system runs fine without the nVidia driver, you will need to get nVidia to fix the problem.  It is possible, though not common, that the problem is a kernel bug triggered by the nVidia driver.  In such a case, the nVidia developers with access to the source for their proprietary driver are best situated to identify the problem and propose a patch to the kernel.

----------

## Hyper_Eye

I got you. I am aware that proprietary drivers taint the kernel (as it is clearly stated when you load one) but it didn't click with me when I read your first response. I will give it a try and report back with the results.

----------

